# Need Crew? Anyone?



## Bilat Lures (Aug 22, 2007)

Billfishin' crew anyone? Freeport? I come with with skills/gear and really bad *** Teasers! I have an opening in schedule and want to fish. Don't care about bottom fishing for anything.

(281) 961-0569

BB


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*soooon...*

Brian.....currently have the boat haul'd doin some work....planning one last trip on her before making a change....sometime in the next couple weeks...will let you know.

ken


----------



## Bilat Lures (Aug 22, 2007)

donaken said:


> Brian.....currently have the boat haul'd doin some work....planning one last trip on her before making a change....sometime in the next couple weeks...will let you know.
> 
> ken


Sounds good Ken. I just need a couple days notice....

Brian


----------

